# Source for replacement Stanley #62 plane blade (p/n 12-142)



## suramoto

If anybody has one of the Stanley 12-137 No. 62 Sweetheart jack planes and is looking for replacement blades, you can get them here.

I got a spare with the intention to sharpen it at a higher angle to plane a red oak board that's been giving me trouble. These things seem impossible to find replacements blades for. Be aware that with shipping and tax, it'll come out to somewhere near $45.


----------



## b2rtch

Thank you for the information


----------

